# Raptors @ Heat, March 29th



## speedythief

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors* (29-40) @ *Miami Heat* (53-18)
March 29th, 2005, 7:30PM EST
The Score

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ALSTON, RAFER" TITLE="ALSTON, RAFER" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ALSTON, RAFER.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PETERSON, MORRIS" TITLE="PETERSON, MORRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/PETERSON, MORRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ROSE, JALEN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/BOSH, CHRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMS, AARON" TITLE="WILLIAMS, AARON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/nets/WILLIAMS, AARON.jpg">
*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose, Chris Bosh, Aaron Williams*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JONES, DAMON" TITLE="JONES, DAMON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/heat/JONES, DAMON.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WADE, DWAYNE" TITLE="WADE, DWAYNE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/heat/WADE, DWAYNE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JONES, EDDIE" TITLE="JONES, EDDIE" SRC="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0189.gif"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HASLEM, UDONIS" TITLE="HASLEM, UDONIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/heat/HASLEM, UDONIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ONEAL, SHAQUILLE" TITLE="ONEAL, SHAQUILLE" SRC="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0279.gif">
*Damon Jones, Dwyane Wade, Eddie Jones, Udonis Haslem, Shaquille O'Neal*</center>


----------



## ansoncarter

Zo should have to play the first half in a raptors jersey


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Heat have lost only 5 games at home all season, one of them being against us. Hopefully that will boost the confidence of our players for tonight's big game. 
It would have been interesting to see what kind of reception Alonzo would have gotten if this was at the ACC. 
Nontheless this should be a fun game to watch and I'm excited.

By the way guys, I'm hoping to see a lot of people contributing in the play by play for tonight's game.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

ill try to be here..


----------



## TDrake

I hope Hoffa gets to use all 6 fouls against Shaq tonight. I'm not suggesting a slugfest or anything, I just want to see Hoffa get a chance to go all-out against the best man at his position in the league and see what he can do. Chances are, that'll end up with him fouling out ... is that such a crime?


----------



## Turkish Delight

TDrake said:


> I hope Hoffa gets to use all 6 fouls against Shaq tonight. I'm not suggesting a slugfest or anything, I just want to see Hoffa get a chance to go all-out against the best man at his position in the league and see what he can do. Chances are, that'll end up with him fouling out ... is that such a crime?


It'll be interesting to see how Aaron plays on Shaq, last time around in the ACC, he was the only one who was actually staying on him. I think we will be okay if we just don't let anyone else step up. Let Shaq and Wade score their points, just don't let other guys like Eddie Jones or Damon Jones heat up.


----------



## speedythief

I wonder if D-Marsh plays, and I wonder if the Raptors continue to use him to guard Shaq, as we have unsuccessfully so many times in the past.


----------



## ansoncarter

I wanna see Hoffa school him again with that vicious fake


----------



## Turkish Delight

I'm anticipating to see round 4 of the Jalen Rose vs Eddie Jones matchup.
So far it's Jalen 2 and Eddie Jones 1.

Let's get a recap of their stats for the series so far.

Jalen Rose - 20.7 PPG, 4 RPG, 1 APG 41% FG, 36 MPG
Eddie Jones - 10 PPG, 3.3 RPG, 3.3 APG, 45% FG, 36.3 MPG


----------



## Turkish Delight

By the way guys, bet some of your points for tonight's game on uCash.
Heat are favored by 12.


Click here to do so.


----------



## madman

I want to see Hoffa play shaq tonight, hopefully he can contain him


----------



## Numbed One

Damn... I wish I could watch this game, but my woman calls...

I hope Hoffa gets some serious minutes. He looks decent against Shaq.

I'd also like to see what Loren Woods can do against Shaq daddy with his newfound 17lbs of muscle.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Numbed One said:


> I'd also like to see what Loren Woods can do against Shaq daddy with his newfound 17lbs of muscle.


Loren Woods is on the IL if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Slasher

ansoncarter said:


> Zo should have to play the first half in a raptors jersey


LOL... and he wouldn't even have to set foot in Toronto


----------



## madman

I probably wont be able to post in this thread tonight cause my brother "needs" the computer which he couldnt do earlier :curse:

Avenge me !


----------



## swurv

*RUMBLE RUMBLE*...thats muh tummy...Ahm Hungree...eat em up boys.....













*Brick wall* :curse: ...."DAMN U SHAQ!!!!"


----------



## JS03

Lets get this started..


----------



## JS03

Charge called... Nice move anyways


----------



## JS03

A-Train with the miss


----------



## JS03

A-Train over Shaq..


----------



## JS03

Cb4 going to the rim.. going to line for 2 free throws ...good job..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03, try to maximize the length of your posts, be more descriptive if possible.

Raptors are doing a good job of finding A Train, it's obvious that they are trying to attack Shaq on the defensive end and get him into foul trouble.


----------



## JS03

Wow.. Shaq is strong..


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Juzt_SicK03, try to maximize the length of your posts, be more descriptive if possible.
> 
> Raptors are doing a good job of finding A Train, it's obvious that they are trying to attack Shaq on the defensive end and get him into foul trouble.


sorry my bad...


----------



## Turkish Delight

I sometimes forget how much this game means to Rafer.
He really wants to show up against his former team.
It'll be interesting to see how he performs in this game.


----------



## JS03

Chris bosh with Offensive and the Basket..


----------



## JS03

MoPete my man...going to the rim and getting it...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Shaq with the miss, Miami is struggling from the field right now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson flies in and lays it in.
8-4 Raptors.


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose with a sweet shot...
10-6 Raptors..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Damon Jones could be the X-Factor in this one, the Raptors are going to have to contain him.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Shaq with the offensive rebound, he gets fouled and will go to the line after the timeout.


----------



## Turkish Delight

I can see that a lot of people are looking at this thread.
Don't be shy, get involved with the action.
We need more people posting around here.

I will give rep points to every single person who participates in the play by play activity in this thread.

Raptors lead 10-8 with 5:57 to go in the 1st quarter.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> I can see that a lot of people are looking at this thread.
> Don't be shy, get involved with the action.
> We need more people posting around here.
> 
> I will give rep points to every single person who participates in the play by play activity in this thread.
> 
> Raptors lead 10-8 with 5:57 to go in the 1st quarter.


Same here!! help out :biggrin:


----------



## JS03

Miami looks beautiful... I have to go there is year..


----------



## Turkish Delight

I'm hoping we see more of Aaron Williams in the 2nd quarter.
He has 2 fouls but he's been physical with Shaq, and that's what we have to do to contain him.


----------



## JS03

Rafer to Hoffa...Great play by the raps..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Shaq with a nifty move, goes right around Hoffa for the slam.


----------



## JS03

Wow Rafer just did an amzing move... He's lucky that went in..


----------



## Turkish Delight

A phantom call on Jalen. 
He didn't even touch Wade, but he's going to the line for two.
Jalen is shocked.


----------



## TDrake

Lets go, Hoffa (can't help with the PBP as the games not on TV here)!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Wade hides behind a screen, and hits from 19.
Raptors shouldn't be leaving him open like that.


----------



## JS03

MoPete off the Window.. AND1


----------



## JS03

Close game 17-15 Raptors..We can do it..!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> MoPete off the Window.. AND1


Hopefully that lights a spark in him, we will need him to be a big factor in this game if we are to stand a chance.


----------



## JS03

Wade going to the line for two, We have to contain Dwade...


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose with the fade away shot and got it..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose with a post up, fades away and hits.
Nice shot.


----------



## JS03

CB4 fouled by Doleac...
Raptors are shooting very well today and hopefully they can keep it up..


----------



## Petey

Is Araujo that over matched by Shaq that he only has 3 minutes but only 1 foul so far?

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> CB4 fouled by Doleac...
> Raptors are shooting very well today and hopefully they can keep it up..


You're right, they need to take advantage of the opportunities that they are getting.
Raptors are 9/16 from the field, while the Heat are only 6/18.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with 6 points and 6 rebounds already.
23-19 Raptors.


----------



## Pejavlade

Looks like another great game for CB4 6pts 6rebs so far.


----------



## JS03

Loose ball fouled called on Shaq... Raps ball


----------



## adhir1

i love Bosh...he does everything right...getting to the line again....


----------



## JS03

Hoffa Fouled And will be shooting two...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors are on a 6-0 run.
Bosh with a power move, sends it in to Araujo.
Araujo gets fouled and he'll go to the line for two.


----------



## JS03

Hoffa is a great free throw shooter.... Isn't he like top in the raps?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pejavlade said:


> Looks like another great game for CB4 6pts 6rebs so far.


Definately.
It looks like it'll be three monster games for him in a row.


----------



## Petey

Heat are only 6-*1*9?

Some lock down defense by the Raptors are they just missing?

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Hoffa is a great free throw shooter.... Isn't he like top in the raps?


He's close. 
He's just under 85%.


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh with the Drain!!!!..
Great look..


----------



## adhir1

Pejavlade said:


> Looks like another great game for CB4 6pts 6rebs so far.


yah..knowing our team they will start to stop going to him....just sunk one in traffic..NICE..Shandon for 26-23 raps....


----------



## JS03

MoPete for the Tray!!!!!!!!
I think Mo is back...


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice 3point by Mo pete Raps need at least double figures for Mo to win this one.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Petey said:


> Is Araujo that over matched by Shaq that he only has 3 minutes but only 1 foul so far?
> 
> -Petey


Araujo is having a tough time, but he is putting in the effort, and that's all we can ask from him right now.
1 foul in 3 minutes isn't that out of the ordinary for him, considering the fact that he seems to get into foul trouble quite often.


----------



## JS03

29-25 Raptors..
Looking good sofar for the Raptors..
Raptors are shooting over 50%
And the heat are just above 40%


----------



## crimsonice

Turkish Delight said:


> Araujo is having a tough time, but he is putting in the effort, and that's all we can ask from him right now.
> 1 foul in 3 minutes isn't that out of the ordinary for him, considering the fact that he seems to get into foul trouble quite often.


Haffa is actually doing a pretty good job on Shaq.. better than any other raptor can...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Petey said:


> Heat are only 6-9?
> 
> Some lock down defense by the Raptors are they just missing?
> 
> -Petey


6/19..
Now they are 9/22.
Raptors are putting in the effort on the defensive end right now.
They are letting Shaq get his points, but they are working hard on making sure that no one else steps up.
Miami has missed some open shots though.


----------



## JS03

Raptors are shooting 11-19. Thats very good.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Pete with 8 points after the 1st quarter.
Hopefully he doesn't dissapear as this game continues.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Shaq is on the bench now, Raptors need to continue to apply the pressure, and take advantage of his absense.


----------



## adhir1

he does that a lot....


----------



## burnet

mms://212.199.221.153/838978

Let´s go Hoffa.


----------



## adhir1

Eric in the game...maybe hell be happy were giving him time now...and shut up and play


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose behind the back pass to Donyell.. but misses


----------



## Turkish Delight

I wasn't sure if Donyell was going to play, it's nice to see him on the floor.


----------



## JS03

29 all .... Doleac with the J


----------



## adhir1

nice ball movement by the raps....


----------



## JS03

Jalen with a sweet shot... Great play..


----------



## Turkish Delight

I'm liking the effort that the Raptors have displayed in the last couple of games.
Hopefully we can keep this going for the rest of the season.


----------



## adhir1

Palacio is good at drving and getting the contact...if he could just finnish he would be lethal....


----------



## JS03

Milt driving threw the lanes and will be goin to the line for 2 Points.


----------



## JS03

Milt to the lanes again but misses.


----------



## adhir1

Donyell with a loooooong 2


----------



## JS03

Donyell with the open shot and Drains it...3 points


----------



## adhir1

Morris the charge taker...


----------



## JS03

adhir1 said:


> Morris the charge taker...


Mo is so good at doing that... :biggrin:


----------



## adhir1

Bosh is really assaulting who ever is defending him...


----------



## JS03

DWade driving down the lanes..And1..


----------



## JS03

Eric WIlliams with the Banker... nice shot..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Good to see Leo not holding back from criticising Alonzo Mourning.
What do you guys think?


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Good to see Leo not holding back from criticising Alonzo Mourning.
> What do you guys think?


I love it when he does that.... :clap:


----------



## JS03

MoPete With a great move... Join the club!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Pete drove right by Dwayne Wade and layed it in.
We need him to continue to attack Wade in this game.


----------



## JS03

Timeout
40-36 Raptors...
It's great seeing Eric calling for the ball in the paint...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors up by 4.
Come on guys, this game thread has been going pretty slow comparing to the last two.
We need more of you guys involved.
Get in the action!
Free rep points for anyone who participates!


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Mo Pete drove right by Dwayne Wade and layed it in.
> We need him to continue to attack Wade in this game.


I agree..
Wade is attacking us.. We have attack him back...


----------



## Petey

When the Nets played vs. Shaq, Aaron was often ineffective, looks the same today huh?

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Petey said:


> When the Nets played vs. Shaq, Aaron was often ineffective, looks the same today huh?
> 
> -Petey


He was playing some defense on him early in this game, but got two quick fouls in 4 minutes. Considering how bad our defense is, I think Aaron has done an above average job on Shaq this season in the two games that he's had to defend him.
I'm still waiting to see him get back into this game, but with Donyell on the floor I don't think he will get another chance until the 2nd half.


----------



## JS03

Wow 2 quick turnover on the Raptors...
42-41 Raptors


----------



## Turkish Delight

Two turnovers in a row for the Raptors, we need to regroup.


----------



## JS03

Matt Bonner!! with the basket Just below the arc...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bonner left open.. and hits!
Three point lead for the Raptors.


----------



## JS03

Timeout Raptors
And Miami Heat with a One point Lead.


----------



## Petey

Wade seems to be putting together a nice game, 3-6, 7 of 7 from the field, 13 PTs, to go with 4 assists.

He and D. Jones really make a nice back court.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Miami leads by 1.
Raptors are going to need to get the momentum back in this game before the half is over, or it'll be tough to stay in this game in the 2nd half.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Shaq is makin his free throws 5-6


----------



## Turkish Delight

Petey said:


> Wade seems to be putting together a nice game, 3-6, 7 of 7 from the field, 13 PTs, to go with 4 assists.
> 
> He and D. Jones really make a nice back court.
> 
> -Petey


Yep, Damon Jones has surprised a lot of people this season.
One question is whether or not he will be the same player come playoff time.


----------



## Turkish Delight

vi3t_boi11 said:


> Shaq is makin his free throws 5-6


It looks ugly, but it's working right now.


----------



## TDrake

Shaq 5-6 from the line - He's killing us from the stripe LOL


----------



## JS03

Matt Bonner with an open Shot and Drains it in.!! great pass/play


----------



## Turkish Delight

Matt Bonner left open again, and he hits.
Raptors are really abusing Shaq by making him come out to defend Bonner.


----------



## JS03

Matt Bonner!!!!!!!!!!!! Sick shot for three!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

It's the Matt Bonner show!
From downtown.
Made Shaq look silly trying to defend that one.


----------



## JS03

Matt Bonner is on firah!!!! Keep it up Redrocket


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bonner with 7 points, shooting 3/3 from the field.
He needs to get more shot opportunities.


----------



## ansoncarter

bonner is a smart guy


----------



## ansoncarter

evading Shaq's elbow I mean


----------



## Turkish Delight

ansoncarter said:


> bonner is a smart guy


Yeah he really is.
I like how they are utilizing him with those mid range jumpers. It forces Shaq to come out and defend him, which frees up the floor for everyone else.


----------



## JS03

Two missed free throws by Shaq!! keep it up..


----------



## JS03

Eric Williams with the "J".. another sweet shot.


----------



## Pejavlade

Halftime

Raptors 51
Heat 51

Shift of the half

Red Rocket


----------



## JS03

Half Time 51 ALL!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Matt Bonner with his 4th foul already, and it's only the 2nd quarter.
That is going to hurt the Raptors in the 2nd half.


----------



## Turkish Delight

51-51 at the half.
I really didn't want to be down going into half time, that would have really put down our confidence considering how hard the guys have worked so far in this game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors have played a solid game so far, but they are going to have to come out strong in the first half, and make sure the Heat don't come out with a big run to start the 3rd quarter. 
The Heat are a very good 2nd half team, but if we can stick around and continue to trade buckets, I think we will have a good chance to win this game.


----------



## JS03

Stats at the Half


----------



## JS03




----------



## JS03

Great shooting by the Raptors.. 50% 20-40 not bad..


----------



## Petey

After picking it back up the Heat have gone cold a bit offensively.

If the Raptors can come out with the same defensively, the game should come down to the wire.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Both teams have done a good job of controlling the basketball. 
Mo Pete leading the way for the Raptors with 10 points, but only 2 are in the 2nd quarter I believe.
As I said before, we cannot afford him to dissapear in the 2nd half.


----------



## speedythief

I like the way we've played so far. I think we are doing a good job on the two stars.

Mo Pete and E-Will are doing well, too.

I felt bad for Hoffa. He got no props after setting two wicked screens. He made a basket or two as well. On one defensive possession they gave Shaq the ball three times on the side and he couldn't back Hoffa in. He went with the turn around hook and nailed the shot off the glass--a superstar move--but Hoffa worked really hard to push him out. Shaq couldn't budge him.

Hope to see more of Hoffa in the second half.

Get Chris the ball! He's burning everyone, no pun intended.


----------



## underhill_101

a very solid 1st half by the raps... i was pretty impressed. too bad bonner picked up 4 fouls tho


----------



## Turkish Delight

Petey said:


> After picking it back up the Heat have gone cold a bit offensively.
> 
> If the Raptors can come out with the same defensively, the game should come down to the wire.
> 
> -Petey


I hope it does.
That would be the third game in a row on this road trip where the game has come down to the last minute. 
There have been a lot of exciting moments on this road trip, that's for sure.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Shaq is in the midst of having another monster game against us.
Why is it that so many high profiled players play so well against us.
Players like Shaq, Kobe, Lebron, and Iverson constantly have huge performances against us.


----------



## Turkish Delight

How many points do you think Bosh will end up with in this game?

How many points do you think Shaq will end up with in this game?


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> How many points do you think Bosh will end up with in this game?
> 
> How many points do you think Shaq will end up with in this game?


Bosh - 23
Shaq - 31


----------



## JS03

MoPete with a Great shot!! 53all


----------



## Turkish Delight

I say Bosh will end up with 24, and Shaq will have 34.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Turkish Delight said:


> Shaq is in the midst of having another monster game against us.
> Why is it that so many high profiled players play so well against us.
> Players like Shaq, Kobe, Lebron, and Iverson constantly have huge performances against us.


Because the Raps cant seem to grasp the concept of DEFENCE


----------



## JS03

Quick time out for the Raptors....
Raptors 53
Heat 56


----------



## JS03

Nice shot by Chris Bosh..over haslem...
and a Nice block also!!!!!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh shoots it right over Haslem and hits.
He needs to start demanding for the ball.


----------



## Mike1155

Turkish Delight said:


> Shaq is in the midst of having another monster game against us.
> Why is it that so many high profiled players play so well against us.
> Players like Shaq, Kobe, Lebron, and Iverson constantly have huge performances against us.


Because they don't have the type of talent that is needed to slow down or shut down these players.


----------



## ansoncarter

Shaq-23
bosh-23
(in honor of Jordan)


----------



## 2pac

Mo Pete had a good 1st half. Looked like he got outta the road slump. If he can stay consistant through out this game we have a chance. Bosh will finsih with a decent game


----------



## ansoncarter

alston is a hog, but he's sure fun to watch


----------



## JS03

Rafer Alston... And1 Mixtape right there..


----------



## ansoncarter

eddie finally hits a three


----------



## JS03

Rafer Alston with a nice Floater...


----------



## 2pac

No One can stop Shaq. No One. You can only slow him down by double teaming him or apply more pressure. Aaron picked up early fouls, would like to see him play more in the 2nd half


----------



## ansoncarter

rafer has the prettiest floater in the league


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer is trying to keep the Raptors in this ball game.
Two very nice moves in a row by him.


----------



## JS03

Ball Stolen but a bad Pass....er.


----------



## ansoncarter

LOL 

Hoffa got seasick fishing with aaron wiliams


----------



## JS03

Right after a Haslem put back.. Rafer drives in is called for a foul


----------



## Turkish Delight

Aaron Williams falls hard on the floor.
That must have hurt.


----------



## JS03

Ouch....That has to be a flagrent...


----------



## ansoncarter

Rose is such a silly chucker


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Ouch....That has to be a flagrent...


I don't think Shaq saw him on that play, Aaron just came out of nowhere for that rebound.


----------



## JS03

Rose with a wraparound, passes to A-Train and the Basket


----------



## Turkish Delight

ansoncarter said:


> Rose is such a silly chucker


He hasn't been shooting to well on this road trip.
He's 3/8 in this game, which isn't too bad though.
He needs to get inside, and get his points there like he usually does.


----------



## 2pac

Wow what a pass by Jalen Rose to Aaron Williams. Maybe we should let Jalen play our point sometime. Hes a great passer


----------



## ansoncarter

Wade has tunnel vision


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose to MoPete and makes the 3ball


----------



## ansoncarter

Bosh covers a ridiculous ammount of room on his step back. Thats pretty unguardable if he hits it


----------



## Turkish Delight

Great ball movement by the Raptors.
Alston passes it to Rose, and he dishes it to the open Peterson.
Peterson hits for three.
What is that, 5 assists for Jalen now?


----------



## JS03

Bosh with the Basket... 70 a piece


----------



## Turkish Delight

Miami came out firing in this 2nd half, and it looked like they took control of this game, but Raptors have made a nice run together to tie the game at 70.


----------



## ansoncarter

someone should have went after Shaq for that foul. Even if the replays showed it wasn't intentional, it looked like it during realtime


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson with 15 points, 6/10 from the field. 
He's been efficient. We'll need him to continue to play at this rate for the rest of the game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

ansoncarter said:


> Bosh covers a ridiculous ammount of room on his step back. Thats pretty unguardable if he hits it


Yeah it is, but I'd much rather have him put the ball on the floor and attack the basket, especially against a guy like Doleac.


----------



## Turkish Delight

11-4 run for the Raptors now.
70-70.


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh with the Basket after the miss of Dwade..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh hits over Doleac.
Raptors lead 72-71.


----------



## JS03

Bosh Drives in and throws it away... another turnover..


----------



## JS03

We really need a stop. and a Basket.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Alston with a floater at the buzzer.
79-76 Heat going into the 4th quarter.


----------



## JS03

Rafer with a missed layup..
Bosh with a mmiss also
Rafer With the Buzzer beater in the Paint.. Nice


----------



## G-Force

Hey, the Raps are hangin' in there. It would be real sweet to beat Miami on the road.


----------



## Turkish Delight

G-Force said:


> Hey, the Raps are hangin' in there. It would be real sweet to beat Miami on the road.


Yeah, especially since this would be the second time this season beating Shaq and company in Florida.
Raptors are unfortunate really, they've been in a lot of close games on the road, however they've lost most of them.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Yeah, especially since this would be the second time this season.
> Raptors are unfortunate really, they've been in a lot of close games on the road, however they've lost most of them.


and he means alot folks..


----------



## Petey

Big big boards by the Raptors there...

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors are hanging in there.
Anytime Miami has made a run, Toronto has answered back with one of their own.


----------



## JS03

Eric Williams being aggresive and going to the line..


----------



## JS03

Yes.. Travelling by Shaq....woot woot..


----------



## Petey

What is going on with Rose tonight?

Off night, or Wade playing beast defense?

-Petey


----------



## ansoncarter

Shaq complained about that???? 

Jalen wouldn't even complain about that call


----------



## ChristopherJ

Wow Raps hanging in there. Maybe try hack a shaq soon if all else fails.


----------



## ansoncarter

Rob and Amber just got into trouble going for a 'fast forward'

(oops wrong show)


----------



## JS03

Eric Williams with a clutch three.. great pass by cb4


----------



## Turkish Delight

Petey said:


> What is going on with Rose tonight?
> 
> Off night, or Wade playing beast defense?
> 
> -Petey


Mostly the fact that Rose just haven't gotten in a groove.
He's struggled on this road trip, he just needs to get back at what's been working for him all season.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Miami has been turning the ball over in this 4th quarter, and the Raptors have taken advantaged. 
They need to keep it up.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Shaq with 4 fouls right now, if we can get him to commit one more, it will really put some pressure on him and Miami.


----------



## ansoncarter

81 79 heat


----------



## JS03

Eric Williams called with a charge but the Raps still lead it by 2
81-79 Rpas


----------



## Turkish Delight

Charge called on Eric Williams. 
Miami ball.
81-79 Raptors.


----------



## JS03

Raptors are in a 5-0 run in the forth Q. keep it up..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose hasn't been hitting too many shots in this game, but it's good to see that he's doing some other things on the floor. He has 6 assists in this game already to come along with 4 rebounds.


----------



## JS03

LOL.. two Leo Rautins


----------



## Turkish Delight

Right now there are 7 members and 2 guests looking at this thread.
Join in on the 4th quarter action fellas.
Signing up is free, and for all you members who have already signed up, join in the play by play and you'll receive free rep points!


----------



## ansoncarter

hack him from here on out


----------



## ansoncarter

alston is a pretty passer when he wants to be

[email protected] whats Marshall doin


----------



## bigbabyjesus

holy turnovers..


----------



## JS03

Miss by Rafer. Jumpball...


----------



## ansoncarter

rafer's floater is mesmerizing


----------



## Petey

ansoncarter said:


> hack him from here on out


Shaq does look very cold from the line.

Has 4 fouls already... dump it low to see if he will pick up a 5th.

-Petey


----------



## JS03

Shaq with the basket. Timeout.
81-85 Miami


----------



## ansoncarter

Midas Muffler commercial

$99 for brakes and transmission test

guy seemed to really like the deal


----------



## ansoncarter

Leo says we're playing hard because a couple days off


----------



## ansoncarter

terrible rotation. Haslem with the cram


----------



## ansoncarter

Bonner the Shaq stopper


----------



## ChristopherJ

Nice follow up by Jalen. Maybe that will give him some confidence.


----------



## JS03

Fast break MoPete with miss but Jalen is there to put it in..


----------



## ansoncarter

miami pullin away

rafer hogging it AGAIN


----------



## ansoncarter

Peterson has had more almost-fights than anyone we've ever had


----------



## ChristopherJ

Sam calm down!!


----------



## ansoncarter

Sam losing it

mayhem all over

Peterson Shaq yelling

Bonner stepping between sam and reffie


----------



## bigbabyjesus

mo-pete got ejected for talking trash to miami's darling wade 

for WHAT? mitchell says, and rightly so. god.


----------



## ansoncarter

Rafer the voice of reason

MoPete ejected and gets two T's

game likely over


----------



## ansoncarter

Leo and Swirsk giving compliments to Mo's fine defensive performance


----------



## JS03

Thank you Alston.


----------



## ansoncarter

Rafer out of control again. Turnover


----------



## ansoncarter

Eddie with the dagger


----------



## ansoncarter

shaq with the george gervin impersonation

somehow pulls it off


----------



## Turkish Delight

Morris Peterson ejected and Miami has pretty much taken control of the game after that.


----------



## ansoncarter

is hoffa fouled out? shaq is going nuts


----------



## ansoncarter

sam mitchel with his first ejection as a coach

man he looks mad


----------



## Turkish Delight

This game has gotten ugly.
More ejections.


----------



## ansoncarter

I wouldn't want to be MoPete right now, alone in the dressing room with Angry sam


----------



## ansoncarter

Rafer being a hog again. Playing for the old home crowd


----------



## ansoncarter

Eddie Jones injured going into the stands


----------



## ansoncarter

Maria Sharapova sitting courtside. Pretty hot.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

ansoncarter said:


> I wouldn't want to be MoPete right now, alone in the dressing room with Angry sam


Sam was supporting Mo-Pete, and backing him up.. thats part of the reason Sam got ejected because he was so hot in arguing with the officials over Mo.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Eddies Jones slips while trying to keep the ball in bounds.
He's down, looks like a bad injury.


----------



## rapsfan4life

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## ansoncarter

yeah your right. He wasnt' mad at Mo. 

I was just thinking of how insanely angry Sam looked. ANything could set him off right now.


----------



## JS03

Damn DWade...


----------



## ansoncarter

there are some pretty hot girls in the miami stands.


----------



## Turkish Delight

One thing that surprised me was that earlier on, when Mo Pete got ejected, Rafer was the one who was trying to calm Sam Mitchell down.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors battled hard in this game, and were neck and neck with Miami up until about 5 or 6 minutes left in the game. After Mo Pete got tossed, and Miami shot the free throws and got the ball back, it was over. 
It's a tough way to lose a ball game, considering how hard these guys played tonight.


----------



## JL2002

Its official, Raptors declaring for Lottery! :banana:


----------



## Turkish Delight

JL2002 said:


> Its official, Raptors declaring for Lottery! :banana:


It's been official for quite awhile.
Going into this game I didn't expect us to win of course, I just expected us to play hard, and that's what we did. It's just a tough way for a game like this to end.


----------



## speedythief

This Raptors team has a history of playing up and down to the level of competition. Tell you what, this is one of the best losses I can remember. The Heat are just about the best team in the League and we played them with confidence and determination. We are obviously much less talented but we didn't play that way.

I was happy to see Sam sticking up for his players at the end of this game. He wanted the team to know that he respected their effort, and to show them that he would fight alongside with them. Kudos to Sam.

Our other ejected Raptor played one of the better road games I've seen him in this season. He did a good job on Wade tonight. The free throw attempts for Wade really hurt us down the stretch, but that wasn't all Mo's doing. For the most part he moved his feet, got up on him, and tried to force him to drive into the help defense. I was glad to see him get after Wade at the end regardless of having Shaq's shadow looming over him. Everybody knows Shaq can't fight, anyways!

I expected Bosh to play better. Looking at his boxscore you might think he had a bad shooting night but really he had three or four shots go in and out or teacup. I think there was also a lot of no-calls when he drove to and under the net. Very good road trip for him so far.

What happened to Hoffa and A-Train? We went with Bosh, Bonner and Marshall guarding Shaq down the stretch, which was a let defensively but we needed the firepower. As always Marshall guarded Shaq a number of times with very limited success. Hard to explain how we can get that switch against us so often.

Being a big Eric Williams fan I'm very pleased to see him work his way back into the rotation and play with energy and desire. He really is a good player. I don't buy the notion that he doesn't fit into our system or whatever. I hope we keep him this summer so long as we aren't planning on adding a pair of wingmen in the draft. I hope he can find it within himself to come to terms with the trade and accept his place on the Raptors.

Funny to see Mourning sit this one out, eh? **** you very much, Zo. I would've liked to see... ah, nevermind. Better to have him watch the game. I hope he's forced to watch the Heat drive through the playoffs, then when he puts on his ring at the end of the year he'll get to look in the mirror and see just another greedy veteran who piggybacked his way to a championship when he could never do it on his own when it was his team.


----------



## underhill_101

the raps played hard... its a tough game to lose


----------



## Turkish Delight

speedythief said:


> Funny to see Mourning sit this one out, eh? **** you very much, Zo. I would've liked to see... ah, nevermind. Better to have him watch the game. I hope he's forced to watch the Heat drive through the playoffs, then when he puts on his ring at the end of the year he'll get to look in the mirror and see just another greedy veteran who piggybacked his way to a championship when he could never do it on his own when it was his team.



Haha good post.
That's why I would have loved to see this game be played at the ACC, the crowd would have really given him a hard time.


----------



## JS03

Final Stats


----------



## JS03




----------



## adhir1

welll we got spanked...


----------



## Turkish Delight

adhir1 said:


> welll we got spanked...


Not really, it was a good overall performance by our team. Miami started to pile on the pressure down the stretch, and after Mo Pete got ejected it was pretty much over. Still though, I am very impressed with the intensity and the desire that this team is playing with right now. It's obvious that Sam Mitchell has been able to unify the team, the chemistry is a lot better right now and it shows.


----------



## madman

We played a really good game it just came down to the better team winning, good to see Mo and Sam getting into it showing some emotion. Hoffa played pretty good vs shaq dont know why he didnt get PT in the second half


----------



## adhir1

i stoped watching becasue i had to prioritze...i actually put my school work in front of a raptors game (dont get mad...university does this to you)...so what happen with MoPete and Mitchell...i read somewhere that Rafer was holding Sam back????


----------



## Crossword

Didn't watch the game, but from the looks of the box score it was our 4th quarter woes that did us in (15 points!). Jalen has to step it up, only 8 points on 4-12 shooting, although it's nice to see the 6 assists which is probably a sign that he was deferring more after realizing his shot wasn't dropping. Nice games by both Alston and Bosh, although CB4's shooting percentage wasn't good he made up for it with rebounds, and Rafer had a horrendous assist to turnover ratio this game.

You can't expect to win games when only 3 players get into double figures in scoring, none of them reaching 20 points. Combine that with the fact that Wade & Shaq scored a combined 55 points, it's tough. However, judging by the score through three quarters, it also looks like the Raptors stayed competitive. And MoPete got ejected? Could anyone fill me in on that? Thanks.


----------



## swurv

the mo pete ejection was bull****.

wade smacked him first, he just responded. Wade was driving, mo hard fouled him and wade let him know He's A SuperStar, and Mo cant do that to Him. Mo was like "**** that ****" and gave him a little love-tap back. Then Mo got chest to chest and didnt back down. Apparently he was tossed due to his inability to stop mouthin off. **** that. Wade, eat poo. Wade initiated it, and shoulda got tossed first, and mo shoulda got one tech for pushin back, but the reason he was mouthin was due to Wade gettin away with a ***** maneuver. **** that ****. This post is gonna have lots of *'s , and I don't care. That WAS B.S. <- BOOK IT!


----------



## madman

swurv said:


> the mo pete ejection was bull****.
> 
> wade smacked him first, he just responded. Wade was driving, mo hard fouled him and wade let him know He's A SuperStar, and Mo cant do that to Him. Mo was like "**** that ****" and gave him a little love-tap back. Then Mo got chest to chest and didnt back down. Apparently he was tossed due to his inability to stop mouthin off. **** that. Wade, eat poo. Wade initiated it, and shoulda got tossed first, and mo shoulda got one tech for pushin back, but the reason he was mouthin was due to Wade gettin away with a ***** maneuver. **** that ****. This post is gonna have lots of *'s , and I don't care. That WAS B.S. <- BOOK IT!


I agree that it was instigated by Wade, however MO should have just stopped when they were seperated.

The scarriest thing i ever saw happened, when Aaron fell, i was so worried for him, i was so surprised that he wasnt hurt


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Heh this game was similar to the Nuggets vs suns game few days ago..where the nuggets were like winning by 5 in the 4th quarter then everything started to fall apart then geroge karl got ejected =/ .....


----------



## TRON

That was some of the best defense I've seen the Raptors play all year

the game was close, but it really wasn't. Miami shooters were bricking it for most of the game. They were getting great looks as Shaq created most of those shots, but none of their perimeter guys were knocking down shots till the late 4th quarter

One of the worst refereeing games I've seen in a while, Toronto players would have to show blood before getting a call...the home team bias was way way more than normal :curse:


----------

